# I feel like a cm7 port of the Vizio table theme would be sick



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/vizio-tablet-gets-its-first-ota-update


----------



## mskks64 (Jul 16, 2011)

second this!


----------

